# Comment refaire une jeunesse à un iMac 350?



## Philou309 (13 Mars 2004)

Je possède un iMac G3 350 Mirtille deuxième génération (relativement jeune par rapport a un classic...) et je trouve qu'il commence à devenir un peu lent et le disque dur se remplit.
Comment lui redonner une nouvelle jeunesse avec un budget de 150(Je sais, c'est peu...)
Merci.


----------



## LC475 (14 Mars 2004)

Déjà en reformatant le disque et en réinstallant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, tu peux rajouter de la Ram, changer le disque dur.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2004)

si c'est un iMac mange disc,il doit accepter 1 Go de RAM...
si tu en as déja 64 ou 128 de base,ajoute lui pour commencer une 512 cela te fera 576 Mo ou 640 Mo ce qui sera correct pour OSX ....la barrette de 512 devrait te revenir à 100 euros il me semble...
tu reformates ton DD(en faisant une sauvegarde avant!)
et surtout ,si ce n'est ps fait ,achete panther pour 150 euros...
je sais ,je dépasse ton budget ,mais pour panther il faut de la RAM,512 au minimum...
et panther redonne un coup de fouet aux G3 inférieurs a 500MHz....


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> si tu en as déja 64 ou 128 de base,ajoute lui pour commencer une 512 cela te fera 576 Mo ou 640 Mo ce qui sera correct pour OSX ....la barrette de 512 devrait te revenir à 100 euros il me semble...


Pour la RAM, voir ce sujet.


----------



## kertruc (14 Mars 2004)

Change le disque dur (c'est assez facile) et rajoute de la RAM (encore plus facile)...
Ça peut le faire pour 150.


----------



## Philou309 (19 Mars 2004)

Est-ce que les barrettes RAM sont les mêmes sur un eMac 700 et mon iMac 350????

PS:Sur l'iMac, c du PC 133, SDRAM, enfin je crois???


----------



## Tiobiloute (19 Mars 2004)

Pour connaitre le type de RAM de ta machine dans le menu pomme, informations système apple, dans la fenetre qui viens de s'afficher y'a marqué memoires avec une flèche sur le coté, clique sur la flèche puis sur celle de mémoire intégrée, là il y a marqué ton type de RAM.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Mars 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que les barrettes RAM sont les mêmes sur un eMac 700 et mon iMac 350????
> 
> PS:Sur l'iMac, c du PC 133, SDRAM, enfin je crois???


Oui, c'est la même chose.


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> PS:Sur l'iMac, c du PC 133, SDRAM, enfin je crois???



c'est du PC100 mais c'est pareil si tu y mets du PC133.


----------



## Tiobiloute (20 Mars 2004)

[MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est du PC100 mais c'est pareil si tu y mets du PC133.



Pas exactement car si à l'origine tu as une barette 133 et que tu mets une barette 100, la machine te les gèrera comme deux barettes 100.


----------



## kertruc (20 Mars 2004)

L'imac G3 les gérera de toute façon en 100, même si c'est deux 133...


----------



## ficelle (20 Mars 2004)

attention tout de meme, toute les barettes pc133 ne fonctionnent pas dans les iMac crt.
je viens d'avoir une mauvaise experience avec deux 512 achetés chez RDC


----------



## Philou309 (20 Mars 2004)

G trouvé un DD 40Go IBM ATA 100 IDE interne à 58  TTC chez Goldway, est-ce que ca irait et si qq en a un moins cher quelque part d'autre...???


----------



## kertruc (21 Mars 2004)

Pour le même prix, t'as un Seagate 40 Go qui est un disque très silencieux chez LDLC...


----------



## goon (22 Mars 2004)

hello,
je voulais savoir si c'était compliqué de changer un DD sur un i-mac.

Je possède un I-mac 400 dv et je cherche aussi à lui redonner un peu de souffle avant d'investir plus gros.... mais plus tard.

merci


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2004)

non, c'est pas bien méchant.
Une recherche sur les forums pour trouver plein de témoignages.


----------



## goon (22 Mars 2004)

he he he comme tout bon newbie que je suis... je viens de passer un certains temps à lire tout pleins de post...j'aurais du faire ca avant de poster...

bon je sens que je vais mettre de ram et passer à un OS X.. je sais pas pourquoi mais j'était persuadé qu'on ne pouvait pas faire ca avec un i-mac 400 dv... par contre c'est pas le moment pour la ram en se moment...


----------



## kertruc (23 Mars 2004)

Pour le DD c'est super facile...

Pour la Ram, ce sera plus jamais le moment...
La SDRAM coûte cher et à mon avis, c'est pas prêt de s'arranger...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mars 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Pour le DD c'est super facile...
> 
> Pour la Ram, ce sera plus jamais le moment...
> La SDRAM coûte cher et à mon avis, c'est pas prêt de s'arranger...



et oui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je me félicite d'avoir acheté ma 512 Mo l'an dernier ...
il me reste meme une 128 inutilisée(l'eMac n'a que 2 slots   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## goon (24 Mars 2004)

bon , bah je vais pas trop tarder à acheter une 512 alors ... par contre, je sens que je vais évidemment avoir de vilaines surprises pour ma connection internet... j'ai un sagem fast 800 (apparemment c'est la galère avec OS 10)

et une autre question, lorsqu'on installe jaguar on instal classic avec ? pour pouvoir passer de l'un à l'autre? c'est bien ca ?


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Mars 2004)

NON !
Mac OS X n'est pas fourni avec OS 9, soit tu l'as déjà sur ton ordinateur (en version 9.1 au minimum) et dans ce cas tu pourras continuer à l'utiliser, soit en redémarrant sur Mac OS 9 soit dans l'environnement Classic de Mac OS X, soit tu ne l'as pas (mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit ton cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) et dans ce cas le passage à OS X ne changera rien.


----------



## Tiobiloute (24 Mars 2004)

Pour installer X il te faut au min 9,1. Si tu ne l'a pas, je sais que mon apple center à Montpellier  MacTribu  peut pour 15 euros te faire la gravure de 9,1. Peut être que ton Apple center aussi peut te le faire.


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Mars 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Pour installer X il te faut au min 9,1.


Je suppose que tu voulais dire "pour utiliser classic il faut au min 9.1" ?


----------



## PER180H (25 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et surtout ,si ce n'est ps fait ,achete panther pour 150 euros...
> je sais ,je dépasse ton budget ,mais pour panther il faut de la RAM,512 au minimum...
> et panther redonne un coup de fouet aux G3 inférieurs a 500MHz....



J'avais un iMac Mange disque, 2e génération (?) G3 350, tout pareil, donc (sauf la couleur : bleu indigo au lieu de mytrille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), acheté en septembre 2000. Le passage à OS X.1 s'est bien passé. OS X.2 aussi. Avec 192Mo de RAM, ca tournait.. pas terrible, mais ca tournait un peu. Je suis passé à 384 Mo de RAM et là, ca allait bien. Bon. Je l'ai quitté comme ça (il était pas à moi, mais au labo et je quittais le labo ... snifff), mais on a voulu ensuite lui mettre Panther et parait-il qu'il n'a pas voulu. 
C'est vraiment possible de faire tourner Panther dessus? Qu'est-ce qui a pu se passer?


----------



## Philou309 (26 Mars 2004)

C'est encore moi et je voudrait savoir si on peut rajouter des ports Firewire sur mon iMac, si non, est-ce que on peut brancher un iPod en USB?????


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que tu voulais dire "pour utiliser classic il faut au min 9.1" ?



Non sur des iMac comme cela, il faut au mini 9,1 pour installer le nouveau firmware, le seul compatible avec Panther (voir le site apple, j'ai pas l'URL exacte, dsl). Sur mon iMac, un 400 à mange disque (DVD + FW) j'ai essayé d'installer Panther sans 9,1, j'étais encore sous 8,6 : je formate le DD, je démarre du CD parce qu'on m'avait dit que le firm se trouve dessus, début de l'install sans la vue du mot firmware, et une boite de dialogue me dit que je ne peux pas mettre Panther sur ma machine.
Résultat, vu que c ma soeur qui m'a filé l'iMac, qu'elle habite à Calais et moi à MPL, j'ai poireauté 1mois et demi avec un iMac qui ne marchait pas parce que je n'avais pas les CD d'origine : Merci Mr Panther !!!


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Mars 2004)

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse installer des ports FW sur des iMac qui n'en avaient pas, mais en tous cas je suis sur qu'on ne peut pas brancher un iPod en USB (sur le site Apple ils disent bien que l'USB 2 c pour les PC, et de toute façon c pas de l'USB 2 sur les iMac G3)


----------



## ficelle (26 Mars 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse installer des ports FW sur des iMac qui n'en avaient pas


c'est possible sur la serie 233/333, mais pas sur les 350 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> mais en tous cas je suis sur qu'on ne peut pas brancher un iPod en USB (sur le site Apple ils disent bien que l'USB 2 c pour les PC, et de toute façon c pas de l'USB 2 sur les iMac G3)


d'apres ce qu'a pu me dire alèm avec son experience d'iPod PC, il monte en tant que volume, mais la synchro iTunes est impossible.
un petit hack serait le bienvenue


----------



## Philou309 (3 Avril 2004)

J'ai commandé un DD 40 Go IBM chez Goldway et jai recu... un DD 60 Go Samsung hyper silencieux et qui se monte tout debout dans mon iMac 350... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci les filles...


----------



## goon (5 Avril 2004)

je voudrais ajouter un DD externe d'environ 40Gigas...

dans mopn bled, un magasin me propose un boitier firewire/usb2 avec un DD de 40 gigas à mettre dedans, le tout pour 144 euros... ca vous parait cher ?

c'est quoi la différence entre un DD externe avec "éléments séparés (boitier+DD) ou un DD externe avec tout dedans d'un seul bloc ?

voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je post là, passque ca concerne mon imac qui à besoin d'un petit HD externe... passque 10 gigas ca commence à faire peu et j'en ai marre de graver des cd tout l'temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





:edit:
sur macway les prix sont super interressant, je pense opter pour un Silverdrive 120go Firewire &amp; Usb2 7200t à 148 euros

je me suis répondu à moi-même


----------



## Philou309 (5 Avril 2004)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!
Plutot que de mettre un DD externe, met un interne, ca te revien moins cher et en plus, un DD externe c franchement la merde...


----------



## goon (6 Avril 2004)

bah oui, mais bon, imagine mon vieux mac rend l'âme... imagine... je me retrouve avec un HD de 120.. comme ca tout nu que si ca se trouve, je pourrais même pas mettre dans un G5 par exemple...je serais obligé de revendre le HD etc ...

et puis, je pensais HD externe comme ca, déjà, je balance mes fichiers dedans, et le petit HD interne de 10 Gigas, je lui refais une santé... etc... etc.. je lui installe panther... nan ?


bon, je vais reflechir alors... d'autres avis ?


----------



## kertruc (6 Avril 2004)

J'opterais aussi pour l'interne...
Tu mets un disque plus rapide, ça accélère ta machine et peut la rendre silencieuse...
Et puis tu peux acheter un boîtier nu plus tard pour mettre ton DD...


----------



## goon (6 Avril 2004)

je sais plus quoi faire moi...

des amis à moi, me conseillent de l'externe vous de l'interne ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'avantage de l'externe c'est que je pourrais me balader avec entre mon taf et chez moi..
bon ... pense pense pense...


----------



## Tiobiloute (6 Avril 2004)

J'opterai aussi pour l'interne, surtout si tu n'as pas de firewire


----------



## goon (6 Avril 2004)

si si si j'ai du firewire ! c'est pour ca aussi...


----------



## Philou309 (6 Avril 2004)

Prend un interne parce-que le fait de se balader avec, le brancher débrancher sa abime tt, le port de ton ordi, la prise du DD, et meme le DD...


----------



## Claude number X (6 Avril 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Prend un interne parce-que le fait de se balader avec, le brancher débrancher sa abime tt, le port de ton ordi, la prise du DD, et meme le DD...



Ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naïvement, je croyait justement que les disques externes étaient fait pour ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Entre mon taf et chez moi  j'ai 3 boitiers Ice de chez MacWay ainsi q'un pocket drive LaCie qui se baladent, aucun problème à signaler depuis plus de 2 ans et demis pour certains de ces boîtiers.
Pour mon petit iMac DV 400, après réfléxion, j'ai fait le choix de l'externe et je ne le regrette pas (mais j'ai aussi un autre ordi).
Je pense que tu peux gagner en perf, même en bootant sur un disque externe FireWire, avec un pont Oxford et un HD à 7200 rpm (à confirmer par quelqu'un qui l'a fait car j'ai gardé mon système sur l'interne)
En tout cas je n'achèterais pas un boîtier nu à près de 100  pour y mettre un disque de 10 Go (pour le même prix on trouve des 80 Go 7200 rpm interne)


----------



## kertruc (6 Avril 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> je sais plus quoi faire moi...
> 
> des amis à moi, me conseillent de l'externe vous de l'interne ...
> 
> ...



Finalement, la réponse est en toi, petit scarabée


----------



## Tiobiloute (6 Avril 2004)

Dsl, je suis un peu à la masse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				goon a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, mais bon, imagine mon vieux mac rend l'âme... imagine... je me retrouve avec un HD de 120.. comme ca tout nu que si ca se trouve, je pourrais même pas mettre dans un G5 par exemple...je serais obligé de revendre le HD etc ...



De toute façon si tu changes d'ordi, ton disque dur interne n'est pas perdu, tu pourras le mettre dans un boitier FW pour  l'utiliser avec ton G5


----------



## goon (6 Avril 2004)

la réponse est en moi... c'est ce qu'un copain m'a dit aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






je vais rester sur ce que j'avais envie depuis le début, un externe et pi voilà ! et pi si je suis déçu, bah j'men prendrais qu'a moi et pi c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci à tous...



rha la la qu'est ce que c'est cher la ram...(je viens de regarder les prix ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Tiobiloute (7 Avril 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> rha la la qu'est ce que c'est cher la ram...(je viens de regarder les prix ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hé oué !! je vais surement me la faire importer d'UK, ma soeur bosse là bas, et le mois dernier quand j'avais vu les prix ça me paraissait moins cher qu'en France, par contre faut que je trouve une marque de ram PC qui soit accepté par ma machine. Et puis si l'UK ne marche pas, j'essaierai les US, avec peut etre aussi un iPod mini dans le colis aussi


----------



## goon (7 Avril 2004)

bon, dans l'genre je lis 35 000 avis avant de me décider... je suis pas mal...

dernière idée pour moi niveau DD pour mon imac.. acheter les deux ! un interne et un externe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mais là ca va commencer à faire mal au porte monnaie


----------



## gaelger (10 Juin 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> bon , bah je vais pas trop tarder à acheter une 512 alors ... par contre, je sens que je vais évidemment avoir de vilaines surprises pour ma connection internet... j'ai un sagem fast 800 (apparemment c'est la galère avec OS 10)


 J'ai aussi un Fast800 avec osX 10.2.8 et aucun problème de fonctionnement. Au contraire, il se connecte plus vite à l'Internet mé ça vient peut etre de la puissance de la  machine (de G3 400 OS9 à G5 1,6 OsX...)


----------



## ficelle (10 Juin 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> et une autre question, lorsqu'on installe jaguar on instal classic avec ? pour pouvoir passer de l'un à l'autre? c'est bien ca ?



fais une sauvegarde de tout ton "dossier systeme", ainsi que de tes applications classiques.
tu peux tout reutiliser tel quel pour l'environement classic de mac os X, sans t'embetter à tout reinstaller.
c'est pratique pour recuperer tout ton courrier depuis mail.app et un tas d'autre choses.
aprés, il suffit de se faire une config allégée en extensions dans le gestionnaire du même nom.


----------



## quetzalk (10 Juin 2004)

pour répondre je sais plus à qui (dieu que ce thread est embrouillé  ) on peut tout à fait booter sur le DD externe 7200 firewire et ça accélère très sensiblement le DV400.
après la querelle des internes et des externes c'est une question de choix...
ça a été dit quelque part, mais un 7200 tr/min chauffe plus que le DD d'origine donc gaffe quand même.


----------



## lalou (11 Juin 2004)

Moi j'ai un iMac 400 DVD acheté en septembre 2000 (dc presque comme goon et philou 309) et le passage à Panther m'a incité à faire peau neuve:
- 512 Ram
- DD Maxtor 120 Giga 7200trs (89 ¤ au pas de la case)
- Boitier externe FW avec l'ancien DD (20Go)

Et ben... ça marche du tonnerre    . Je démarre en moins de 30 s. et j'ai quasi retrouvé la réactivité d'OS9   . SVM Mac annonce (dans le récent numéro "boostez votre mac") 15 % de performace en plus, je crois....


----------



## goon (11 Juin 2004)

hello !
toujours aucun problème à l'horizon... faut juste que je me décide à acheter de la ram...


----------



## benjus84 (20 Juin 2004)

Hello!! Je vais avoir un imac233 d'ici peu,soit un qui marche avec une imprimante et 160Mo Ram, soit un qu'on me donne mais qui refuse de s'allumer (rien, aucun bruit). Sachant que le premier imac serait hypothétiquement acqui pour environ 250¤, est-ce que ca vaut pas plus le coup de prendre celui qu'on me donne pour dans un premier temps trouver la cause du problème (probablement un fusible ou l'alim) puis ensuite lui faire une cure de jouvence? A propos de cure, comme tous les imac G3 sont équipés de PPC750, est-ce qu'on peu prendre indifferement un PPC750 d'un imac 400 par exemple pour le mettre dans un 233 ou alors je vais voir chez fastmac? Je sais que l'alim est quelque chose de difficile à trouver pour un imac233: Peut on en mettre une d'un autre imac? si non, quelqu'un en a-t-il une en stock?

Merci!!!


----------

